# I always found floating Blyxa japonica leaves



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

In the past few days, I always found one or two leaves broke from the stem and floating around in the tank. What's wrong with it?

They were in my tank for about three weeks. I have DIY co2 but not very consistent cause I sometimes go home late. I am doping Excel, flourish and phosphate (?) all from seachem, excel daily, the other two twice a week. I do sometimes do API leaf zone just because I don't want to waste it.

The tank had been in cycling for quite a long time, and only got 10 yellow shrimp in it for less than 10 days.

I can see plant grows with all other plants. I believe Blyxa japonica grew too but just not that much.

It's a 10g tank, with two 13W CFL.

What could be the cause? Light? Nutrition? Or could it be the snails?

Thanks for help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

it is not uncommon for plants to melt when moved to a new environment. This would just be from a normal melt. As long as you see new growth, you should be ok.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Blyxa is one of those plants that will do fine in a new tank for a few weeks then completely melt and come back with a vengeance, just give it some time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

coldmantis said:


> Blyxa is one of those plants that will do fine in a new tank for a few weeks then completely melt and come back with a vengeance, just give it some time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


This is good to know. Thanks! Now, I can sleep tight at night 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

